# stock horsepower



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm sure this topic has been discussed before, I just couldn't find it.

How much rear wheel HP does a stock 05 / 06 make? I am under the impression that the 400 HP that is claimed is measured from the crank?


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

yep you are correct, at the wheels its around probaly 320-340
with the m6's being a little higher, and the A4's lower.


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

M6, is that the LS2 and the A4 the LS1 motor?


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

No M6 is short for manual 6-speed and A4 is short for automatic 4-speed


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Automatics rob a bit more power than manuals, hence a bit less power gets back to the wheels... It's mostly due to the power used to pump the fluid around the auto to make it function...


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> No M6 is short for manual 6-speed and A4 is short for automatic 4-speed


I knew that, now I feel like a dumb dumb for asking that.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

06brazengto said:


> yep you are correct, at the wheels its around probaly 320-340
> with the m6's being a little higher, and the A4's lower.


I agree, but it also depends mostly on the dyno.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey - don't sweat it. I have seen much-much lamer quesetions asked here...:cheers



6.0goat said:


> I knew that, now I feel like a dumb dumb for asking that.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

When I first joined the forum that was also one of my first questions! :cheers


----------

